# DIRECTV ScoreGuide



## Doug Brott

DIRECTV will be introducing a new feature in the next few days .. DIRECTV ScoreGuide.

ScoreGuide, offered compliments of DIRECTV, displays a lineup of sporting events in progress, as well as upcoming daily and weekly events.

Check out a demonstration here:
http://www.tinyurl.com/scoreguidedemo

---

*DIRECTV ScoreGuide(TM) Provides Sports Fans with the Ultimate Navigation Tool at the Push of a Button*

*New On-Screen Multi-Channel Feature Enhancing DIRECTV's Industry-leading Program Guide Lets Fans Track Up-to-the-Minute Scores and Instantly Tune to Games*

EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Apr 27, 2009 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- The little red button on the DIRECTV remote is about to come up big for sports fans.

That's how DIRECTV customers with advanced receivers will activate ScoreGuide(TM), a new on-screen feature of DIRECTV's industry-leading program guide. Launched today, ScoreGuide enables fans to easily track scores and start times of major sporting events, see a list of channels carrying each event and tune directly to those channels.

Viewers will be alerted to ScoreGuide by a small on-screen icon and have access to the new feature on more than 200 DIRECTV sports channels, including regional sports networks, DIRECTV sports subscription channels (channels 700-799), and national cable networks that primarily cover sports.

ScoreGuide, offered compliments of DIRECTV, displays a lineup of sporting events in progress, as well as upcoming daily and weekly events. ScoreGuide also provides DIRECTV channel numbers associated with each of the events and allows customers to tune to those specific channels with the push of a button on their remote control.

ScoreGuide can be minimized to show just one game at a time, and if a viewer chooses, can also be left open as a visual means of tracking a specific game. Each day presents a new schedule of daily events, and weekly events are updated every Thursday.

Sports on ScoreGuide will include: NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, top 25 college football and basketball, tennis (men's and women's Grand Slam event quarterfinals and later rounds), golf (PGA Tour majors) and next season, NASCAR(R).

DIRECTV has been a front-runner in the development of advanced television features and services, including its popular NFL SUNDAY TICKET(TM) SuperFan(R), MEGA MARCH MADNESS(R) and NASCAR HotPass(TM) services. The nation's No. 1 satellite TV service also offers exclusive interactive services for the world's most popular annual sports events, including golf's four majors and tennis' four Grand Slam events. The development of ScoreGuide -- a first for television -- is simply another in the long line of technical innovations from DIRECTV.

*About DIRECTV, Inc.*

DIRECTV, Inc. (NASDAQTV - News), the nation's No. 1 satellite TV service, presents the finest television experience available to more than 17.6 million customers in the United States and is leading the HD revolution with more than 130 HD channels. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy access to over 265 channels of 100% digital picture and sound, exclusive programming, industry-leading customer satisfaction (which has surpassed national cable companies for eight years running) and superior technologies that include advanced DVR and HD-DVR services and the most state-of-the-art interactive sports packages available anywhere. For the most up-to-date information on DIRECTV, please call 1-800-DIRECTV or visit www.directv.com.

SOURCE: DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc.
Robert Mercer
310-964-4683

Copyright Business Wire 2009


----------



## mattpol

This is really cool. Any idea where the score data is pulled from?


----------



## Vinny*

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV will be introducing a new feature in the next few days .. DIRECTV ScoreGuide.
> 
> ScoreGuide, offered compliments of DIRECTV, displays a lineup of sporting events in progress, as well as upcoming daily and weekly events.
> 
> Check out a demonstration here:
> http://www.tinyurl.com/scoreguidedemo


How do you display this? Does it work on yhe HD channels?


----------



## pdawg17

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV will be introducing a new feature in the next few days .. DIRECTV ScoreGuide.
> 
> ScoreGuide, offered compliments of DIRECTV, displays a lineup of sporting events in progress, as well as upcoming daily and weekly events.
> 
> Check out a demonstration here:
> http://www.tinyurl.com/scoreguidedemo


Is this a widget that will need to be selected from the app store?


----------



## p010ne

pdawg17 said:


> Is this a widget that will need to be selected from the app store?


TVapps/Widgets are activated via the right arrow tap (NOT red button tap!); however, doubt if they can both be active at the same time?:sure:


----------



## webby_s

Looks awesome.... Just tell us when we can use it!


----------



## mattpex

Great new feature but mini guide with blue button is inop and using the guide and info buttons are very slow to respond, quite annoying.


----------



## Drew2k

Hope this is permitted, but here are the notes from the YouTube video description:



> DIRECTV customers with advanced receivers will activate ScoreGuide™, a new on-screen feature of DIRECTVs industry-leading program guide. Launching this week, ScoreGuide enables fans to easily track scores and start times of major sporting events, see a list of channels carrying each event and tune directly to those channels.
> 
> Viewers will be alerted to ScoreGuide by a small on-screen icon and have access to the new feature on more than 200 DIRECTV sports channels, including regional sports networks, DIRECTV sports subscription channels (channels 700-799), and national cable networks that primarily cover sports.
> 
> ScoreGuide, offered compliments of DIRECTV, displays a lineup of sporting events in progress, as well as upcoming daily and weekly events. ScoreGuide also provides DIRECTV channel numbers associated with each of the events and allows customers to tune to those specific channels with the push of a button on their remote control.
> 
> ScoreGuide can be minimized to show just one game at a time, and if a viewer chooses, can also be left open as a visual means of tracking a specific game. Each day presents a new schedule of daily events, and weekly events are updated every Thursday.
> 
> Sports on ScoreGuide will include: NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, top 25 college football and basketball, tennis (mens and womens Grand Slam event quarterfinals and later rounds), golf (PGA Tour majors) and next season, NASCAR®.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

This is really cool, nice job D*. These HR's sure have come a long long way. 

But I'm wondering if they could broadcast this signal over the local channels that are delivered via satellite during sports? I don't see why they couldn't, unless theres an issue feeding all of those locals at the same time.


----------



## joshjr

Looks cool to me. I will use it thats for sure.


----------



## dcowboy7

If this is the "official' thread can u merge the existing thread link into here so we dont have 2 going:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=156764


----------



## davidjplatt

It didn't work on the broadcast networks (like the NHL game on NBC). I just tuned to ESPN and the red button to show the scores is working already.

The thing were you can "watch" the program is kind of neat - it showed the NBA game as being available on ABC and ABC HD.

Very cool feature.


----------



## Athlon646464

Very nice, D* - thanks!


----------



## pdawg17

davidjplatt said:


> It didn't work on the broadcast networks (like the NHL game on NBC). I just tuned to ESPN and the red button to show the scores is working already.
> 
> The thing were you can "watch" the program is kind of neat - it showed the NBA game as being available on ABC and ABC HD.
> 
> Very cool feature.


Thanks for the heads-up! It is very slick...and very responsive...


----------



## mcbeevee

Vinny* said:


> How do you display this? Does it work on yhe HD channels?


I just tried it on Versus HD, and it worked. Also worked on espnHD, espn2HD, and espnewsHD.


----------



## DodgerKing

mcbeevee said:


> I just tried it on Versus HD, and it worked.


IT works on the EI HD channels as well. It also works on the SD RSNs

BTW, some who have downloaded the CE this past Friday have reported that this disabled the Yellow Button. For those that didn't, the yellow button still works with Score Guide. (Perhaps this is why they canceled the CE???)


----------



## Aztec Pilot

This is one of those little features that I will actually use. It works on ESPN, and NFL Network. I'm sure others, but I tried those. Red button brings it up. This is way cool.
Thanks


----------



## Milkman

This looks AWESOME... I just hope it isn't as slow as say, the Active channel.


----------



## WERA689

I accidentally discovered this on Saturday morning, while watching Speed Channel. I tried to bring up Media Share, and got a message that MS was inoperable on an interactive channel. WTF?? Since when is Speed an interactive channel? So, I tried the red button, and sure enough, I got the ScoreGuide!

This is ANOTHER awesome feature from the wizards of El Segundo, and one I will make constant use of! Well done again, and thank you DirecTV!!!!!


----------



## slimoli

This thing is not working as it should. I have to press the red key several times to get the scoreboard and on some channels it doesn't work . I have 3 HR22-100 and on one of them the red key doesn't work at all. Do I need to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## dubber deux

slimoli said:


> This thing is not working as it should. I have to press the red key several times to get the scoreboard and on some channels it doesn't work . I have 3 HR22-100 and on one of them the red key doesn't work at all. Do I need to wait until tomorrow?


I've found that you need to let the channel you are watching (make sure it is an interactive channel) on at least a minute or so and then press and hold the red button until you see the scores come up. Go try this.

Just a quick tap of the button does not bring up the scores.


----------



## Baldmaga

As I stated in the other thread, this feature kind of sucks on my H20. However seems to work pretty nicely on my HR20. So a ho-hum on the first release of this feature.


----------



## DodgerKing

I created a poll on another site and it appears that those with the non DVR receivers are having issues with the yellow button menu on the sports channels, while those with DVRs are not having problems.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I've used this quite a few times already. A very cool feature and a welcomed addition!! Kudos DIRECTV!


----------



## Jeremy W

theratpatrol said:


> This is really cool, nice job D*. These HR's sure have come a long long way.


This is available on all DirecTV-branded receivers, from the D10 up through the HR23. Excluding the R10, obviously.


----------



## spartanstew

Way cool.

Just tried it for the first time. Not only was I able to see all the baseball scores very quickly, but I noticed the Trail Blazers/Rockets game was still going on, so I selected "watch now" and went right there.

No more trying to figure out what station certain games might be on.


----------



## Drew2k

If anyone is having trouble bringing up the ScoreGuide, make sure you are caught up to live TV. If you are behind even by one isntant replay, the RED button doesn't do a thing ...


----------



## jokertrm

Great Googly Moogly that thing is fast!


----------



## Mertzen

Great new feature. D* is really pushing themselves.
I wonder if this would work on local channels during NFL or NCAA football games.
I don't have sport packages but do watch a lot of football.


----------



## DodgerKing

Mertzen said:


> Great new feature. D* is really pushing themselves.
> I wonder if this would work on local channels during NFL or NCAA football games.
> I don't have sport packages but do watch a lot of football.


You don't need the sports packages, it works on all sports channels (RSNs, ESPNs, NFLNet, MLBNet, NHLNet, Speed, NBANet, ex)


----------



## Mertzen

DodgerKing said:


> You don't need the sports packages, it works on all sports channels (RSNs, ESPNs, NFLNet, MLBNet, NHLNet, Speed, NBANet, ex)


I know but I 'ove to keep tabs on the scores when watching NFL on FOX for instance.


----------



## Steveknj

Now the big question I have is...I have a few non-D* SD boxes. Would D* swap them out so I can get this kind of feature?


----------



## Athlon646464

Mertzen said:


> I know but I 'ove to keep tabs on the scores when watching NFL on FOX for instance.


For now it's only available on most of the 'full time' sports channels. I think it's great!!

Fox usually scrolls the scores, and does a good job of keeping us updated on what is going on around the league, but I doubt D* will put this on a non-sports network.


----------



## Castlebill

Works great on one HR20-700, but not the other one - ???? I assume it has nothing to do with the last CE, but it's not working one the receiver that didn't download the lastest CE.


----------



## Retro

I don't like the idea of just having the Top 25 College Football games/teams.. If it had all Div I teams, then it would be really great during the fall.. You can get most of these pro and top 25 college score updates frequently on ESPN, ESPNEWS and ESPN2...


----------



## sum_random_dork

Retro said:


> I don't like the idea of just having the Top 25 College Football games/teams.. If it had all Div I teams, then it would be really great during the fall.. You can get most of these pro and top 25 college score updates frequently on ESPN, ESPNEWS and ESPN2...


I think it would be cool to have the scores of top 25. If you're watching a game and it's not that interesting you could look at the scores and if a game is close you could switch to it.


----------



## Mertzen

Steveknj said:


> Now the big question I have is...I have a few non-D* SD boxes. Would D* swap them out so I can get this kind of feature?


I really doubt they will.


----------



## Jeremy W

Mertzen said:


> I really doubt they will.


You think DirecTV is going to raise a stink over providing a few free SD boxes?


----------



## dcowboy7

Retro said:


> I don't like the idea of just having the Top 25 College Football games/teams.. If it had all Div I teams, then it would be really great during the fall.. You can get most of these pro and top 25 college score updates frequently on ESPN, ESPNEWS and ESPN2...


maybe they could have 2 college football options something like:
- CFBT25 = top 25 scores.
- CFB = non top 25 scores.


----------



## celticpride

You guys saying this only worke md on sports channels? if so thats dumb, what if i'm watching a movie on hbo or the usa network and want to know a score of a game,am i going to have to change the channel to a sports channel just to use this? if so i might as well check espn.


----------



## dcowboy7

celticpride said:


> You guys saying this only worke md on sports channels? if so thats dumb, what if i'm watching a movie on hbo or the usa network and want to know a score of a game,am i going to have to change the channel to a sports channel just to use this? if so i might as well check espn.


Jeremy W mentioned in the original thread (which they didnt drag into this :eek2 that eventually it will work on every channel.


----------



## compnurd

dcowboy7 said:


> Jeremy W mentioned in the original thread (which they didnt drag into this :eek2 that eventually it will work on every channel.


That will be nice because this is one feature i actually really do like and it is quick to respond.


----------



## Mertzen

Jeremy W said:


> You think DirecTV is going to raise a stink over providing a few free SD boxes?


Free for whom?


----------



## spidey

Just tried it this is fantastic addition. Much better than searching the guide however should use channels I get to filter channel info


----------



## Jeremy W

Mertzen said:


> Free for whom?


The customer.


----------



## packfan909

This is a PERFECT use of the technology for Sports fans. Being able to leave a score for another game on screen of something else is excellent. Only suggestion is to have option of where to place the single score box. Four corners would be flexible enough I would think.

pf


----------



## KSbugeater

I tested the latency of the scores while watching Skankees vs Bosox on Saturday. It was up to date within a minute or two. That's good enough for most cases.


----------



## Mertzen

Jeremy W said:


> The customer.


Yeah, don't think the accountants are going to like that.


----------



## Jeremy W

Mertzen said:


> Yeah, don't think the accountants are going to like that.


What are you talking about? DirecTV gives out massively discounted HD DVRs like candy. The SD receivers cost them practically nothing to make, I don't think they're going to really care if they have to give out a few of them to make a customer happy.


----------



## dcowboy7

dcowboy7 said:


> Jeremy W mentioned in the original thread (which they didnt drag into this :eek2 that eventually it will work on every channel.


JW....In reading that article are u sure about the all channels because it sounds like it may be on TNT, TBS (due to sports on those channels) but wouldnt be on History, G4 (non sports channels).

Also now if even if you hit EXIT u can still get the scores again after the usual 10 second load time.


----------



## Mertzen

Jeremy W said:


> What are you talking about? DirecTV gives out massively discounted HD DVRs like candy. The SD receivers cost them practically nothing to make, I don't think they're going to really care if they have to give out a few of them to make a customer happy.


They do indeed, to new customers. I am sure if people want to sign another agreement they will be happy to send them SD boxes. 
BUT it won't be free in the long run.


----------



## Drew2k

The YouTube video shows three modes for the ScoreGuide: closed, fully open, and "mini-guide". I just can't figure out how to get it down to the "mini-guide" state ... Anyone successful doing this?


----------



## dcowboy7

Drew2k said:


> The YouTube video shows three modes for the ScoreGuide: closed, fully open, and "mini-guide". I just can't figure out how to get it down to the "mini-guide" state ... Anyone successful doing this?


Highlite minimize & enter.


----------



## Drew2k

dcowboy7 said:


> Highlite minimize & enter.


Thanks. As much as I looked at this, I never noticed the word "Minimize". :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W

dcowboy7 said:


> JW....In reading that article are u sure about the all channels because it sounds like it may be on TNT, TBS (due to sports on those channels) but wouldnt be on History, G4 (non sports channels).


Like I said in the other thread, it won't be via the red button when it's available on all channels. I'll just leave this image here...


----------



## raott

WERA689 said:


> I accidentally discovered this on Saturday morning, while watching Speed Channel. I tried to bring up Media Share, and got a message that MS was inoperable on an interactive channel.


I stumbled across this as well and it made a feature I was initially excited about seem like another half baked implementation of a great idea.

Isn't there any other way to do this to allow media share to work at the same time? 9 times out of 10 when I am playing songs through media share I have a ballgame playing on the video. But not anymore.


----------



## Athlon646464

raott said:


> I stumbled across this as well and it made a feature I was initially excited about seem like another half baked implementation of a great idea.
> 
> Isn't there any other way to do this to allow media share to work at the same time? 9 times out of 10 when I am playing songs through media share I have a ballgame playing on the video. But not anymore.


You can disable it by pressing 'Exit' on your remote. Then you will be able to do what you have been doing with your music.

To re-enable it, change to a different channel and then come back. The scores will then be available again.


----------



## raott

Athlon646464 said:


> You can disable it by pressing 'Exit' on your remote. Then you will be able to do what you have been doing with your music.
> 
> To re-enable it, change to a different channel and then come back. The scores will then be available again.


Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## raott

Athlon646464 said:


> You can disable it by pressing 'Exit' on your remote. Then you will be able to do what you have been doing with your music.
> 
> To re-enable it, change to a different channel and then come back. The scores will then be available again.


It did not work (at least with my R22). Even after hitting "Exit" when I try to bring up media share I get the same message.


----------



## dcowboy7

The DVR seems slower lately when hitting guide button etc....can this new feature be slowing the DVR down ?


----------



## Jeremy W

dcowboy7 said:


> The DVR seems slower lately when hitting guide button etc....can this new feature be slowing the DVR down ?


Nope. This feature is using code that has always been there.


----------



## Sixto

While ScoreGuide is a great addition ... major problem ... I tend to always (!) use EXIT to exit out of any onscreen display. 

It's just normal behavior. No matter what the screen, I always use EXIT to exit 

Well, I hit the red button for ScoreGuide. It's great! But then ... I hit EXIT to exit ... And then it's gone goodbye and the next press of the red button a few minutes later yields nothing. And I don't want to change channels to re-enable it because then I'll lose the buffer.

I've found at least one other way to re-enable Scoreguide without losing the buffer but this EXIT problem is really annoying.

Yes, I know I could hit the red button again to exit ... but I'd much prefer to hit EXIT to exit


----------



## dcowboy7

Sixto said:


> While ScoreGuide is a great addition ... major problem ... I tend to always (!) use EXIT to exit out of any onscreen display.
> 
> It's just normal behavior. No matter what the screen, I always use EXIT to exit
> 
> Well, I hit the red button for ScoreGuide. It's great! But then ... I hit EXIT to exit ... And then it's gone goodbye and the next press of the red button a few minutes later yields nothing. And I don't want to change channels to re-enable it because then I'll lose the buffer.
> 
> I've found at least one other way to re-enable Scoreguide without losing the buffer but this EXIT problem is really annoying.
> 
> Yes, I know I could hit the red button again to exit ... but I'd much prefer to hit EXIT to exit


if i hit EXIT i get the scoreguide reminder in 15 seconds again....as long as im in real time.


----------



## Sixto

dcowboy7 said:


> if i hit EXIT i get the scoreguide reminder in 15 seconds again....as long as im in real time.


let me go play with this some more ... maybe i've not been patient enough 

EDIT: No luck ... still trying ... been several minutes ....


----------



## Athlon646464

raott said:


> It did not work (at least with my R22). Even after hitting "Exit" when I try to bring up media share I get the same message.


Sorry - I thought pressing 'Exit' disabled the feature. Evidently it does only temporarily, and then re-loads in the background automatically without having to change channels. :eek2:


----------



## redsoxfan26

Athlon646464 said:


> You can disable it by pressing 'Exit' on your remote. Then you will be able to do what you have been doing with your music.
> 
> To re-enable it, change to a different channel and then come back. The scores will then be available again.


Nope. Media Share still won't work for me even after pressing "EXIT". I need to go to another channel.


----------



## redsoxfan26

I just noticed something else. If you accidentally hit "EXIT" and want to bring scoreguide back up, instead of changing the channel and losing the buffer, just hit "GUIDE" and then "SELECT" and scoreguide will work again.


----------



## RD in Fla

Love it. Went from one RSN to another and the game I was monitoring in the mini-guide format on the first RSN came right up again when I changed the channel and pressed the red button on the current RSN. Great addition for the crazy sportsfan!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sixto said:


> While ScoreGuide is a great addition ... major problem ... I tend to always (!) use EXIT to exit out of any onscreen display.
> 
> It's just normal behavior. No matter what the screen, I always use EXIT to exit
> 
> Well, I hit the red button for ScoreGuide. It's great! But then ... I hit EXIT to exit ... And then it's gone goodbye and the next press of the red button a few minutes later yields nothing. And I don't want to change channels to re-enable it because then I'll lose the buffer.
> 
> I've found at least one other way to re-enable Scoreguide without losing the buffer but this EXIT problem is really annoying.
> 
> Yes, I know I could hit the red button again to exit ... but I'd much prefer to hit EXIT to exit


OH! Time to start another button poll. 

Should interactive features be disabled after pressing the EXIT button?


----------



## Sixto

theratpatrol said:


> Should interactive features be disabled after pressing the EXIT button?


No.


----------



## redsoxfan26

Sixto said:


> While ScoreGuide is a great addition ... major problem ... I tend to always (!) use EXIT to exit out of any onscreen display.
> 
> It's just normal behavior. No matter what the screen, I always use EXIT to exit
> 
> Well, I hit the red button for ScoreGuide. It's great! But then ... I hit EXIT to exit ... And then it's gone goodbye and the next press of the red button a few minutes later yields nothing. And I don't want to change channels to re-enable it because then I'll lose the buffer.
> 
> I've found at least one other way to re-enable Scoreguide without losing the buffer but this EXIT problem is really annoying.
> 
> Yes, I know I could hit the red button again to exit ... but I'd much prefer to hit EXIT to exit


See my post #67 above. Is that the way you re-enabled scoreguide?


----------



## FmrNYkr

The score update-"watch now" button feature is cool, but it forces wide screen on standard def programs. I have 2 H20-100 receivers & 1 H20-600.

I've tried to defeat this in the tv menus, but I cannot get the tv's to not recognize the w/s command from D*.

I refuse to watch them on my 16X9 Sony's.

D* giveith and takeith away.


----------



## Sixto

redsoxfan26 said:


> See my post #67 above. Is that the way you re-enabled scoreguide?


that's one way yes.


----------



## Drew2k

redsoxfan26 said:


> I just noticed something else. If you accidentally hit "EXIT" and want to bring scoreguide back up, instead of changing the channel and losing the buffer, just hit "GUIDE" and then "SELECT" and scoreguide will work again.


Or what I do, GUIDE then EXIT. Same difference, but it does re-enable the interactive feature.


----------



## Drew2k

theratpatrol said:


> OH! Time to start another button poll.
> 
> Should interactive features be disabled after pressing the EXIT button?


If you're objecting to use of EXIT, then you would have to come up with an alternative method, because users who don't care to use interactive features will need some way to disable the interactive feature so they can regain use of INFO, BLUE (Mini-Guide), and YELLOW (TV Options).


----------



## GodisGreat79

Yeah I noticed when I tried to load Play on today on my R22 on ESPN it said I couldn't load media share on an interactive channel, didn't know why but I do now lol, because when I turned the channel to a local channel it worked.


----------



## Sirshagg

I was having a heck of a time getting this to come up. It appears it only works if you are watching live. It does not work if you are evena few seconds behind live. Very nice - no possible spoilers.


----------



## Jeremy W

FmrNYkr said:


> The score update-"watch now" button feature is cool, but it forces wide screen on standard def programs. I have 2 H20-100 receivers & 1 H20-600.


This is a known bug with the H20.


----------



## Steve Robertson

On my HR20 700 it worked great sometimes but other times it would not come up for a few minutes and sometimes if switched channels that would work but not all the time.

This is a great feature and hope it works better than it has for me so far.


----------



## SteveHas

Sweet
thanks D*!


----------



## SamC

This is just GREAT!!! Those two sounds you faintly hear in the background are the last holdout sports fan in America calling 1-800-DIRECTV, and the cable suits all going "ARGHHHHHHH!". 

Nitpick #1: Wish it was available on local channels. Understand that that would be much more difficult, but wish it was.

Nitpick #2: They reset from the scores to today's schedule about 2 AM. On an ordinary weekday, I would prefer to be able to review the west coast scores the next morning and see it reset to today's line up about noon ET.

Nitpick #3: The channel guide lists all channels the games are on, including blackedout ones. A future version would be nice to include only channels subscribed to.

However, this is just awsome. I cannot wait to see what it will do with college sports. Hopefully, they will go deep, not just do top 25 scores. It would be awsome if they included all Div I games in both sports every day.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I agree with you and especialoly number 2 I wish they would hold the scores longer so you could see west coast scores because my local papers seldom have them.


----------



## Araxen

I love this feature!

Please though put the MLS scores on here...maybe EPL ones too!


----------



## loudo

The feature of "Channel Info/Watch Now" is really helpful to locate a specific event, especially if you are looking for the HD version of it.


----------



## ndark

Jeremy W said:


> Like I said in the other thread, it won't be via the red button when it's available on all channels. I'll just leave this image here...


Is this picture a sample of an upcoming feature or is this available now?

The Scoreguide is awesome. I stumbled across it on Saturday morning and used it all weekend. Great feature.

Next step, put boxscores for each game in the Scoreguide.


----------



## tsduke

This is an awesome addition! I must say it's pretty snappy too.


----------



## raott

Drew2k said:


> If you're objecting to use of EXIT, then you would have to come up with an alternative method, because users who don't care to use interactive features will need some way to disable the interactive feature so they can regain use of INFO, BLUE (Mini-Guide), and YELLOW (TV Options).


Agreed, there has got to be a way to disable the scoreguide. What is the point in adding a great feature, only to completely cripple another feature (ie Media Share) in the process.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Let me see if I got this right

1.) You need to hold the red button down a few seconds

2.) Don't use exit to leave the screen or you loose the feature

3.) Use the red button instead of exit to clear the screen


----------



## raott

Steve Robertson said:


> Let me see if I got this right
> 
> 1.) You need to hold the red button down a few seconds
> 
> 2.) Don't use exit to leave the screen or you loose the feature
> 
> 3.) Use the red button instead of exit to clear the screen


I think that is about right. And even though you lose the feature if you hit EXIT, the other features that ScoreGuide has preempted, still will not work.


----------



## Steve Robertson

raott said:


> I think that is about right. And even though you lose the feature if you hit EXIT, the other features that ScoreGuide has preempted, still will not work.


Ok I used it a bit last night and loved it and look forward to trying it again tonight the right way.

This really is a great feature and see where they can build on this even more


----------



## raott

Steve Robertson said:


> Ok I used it a bit last night and loved it and look forward to trying it again tonight the right way.
> 
> This really is a great feature and see where they can build on this even more


IMO, "EXIT" should toggle the feature, and when the feature is turned off, the other features that previously were disabled (media share) should then be allowed to work.

This would allow two pretty darn good features to co-exist.


----------



## Steve Robertson

raott said:


> IMO, "EXIT" should toggle the feature, and when the feature is turned off, the other features that previously were disabled (media share) should then be allowed to work.
> 
> This would allow two pretty darn good features to co-exist.


Agreed

If it wasn't for AVS or this site I would not have known anything about this feature they should have sent a message out. I just let a couple of people here at work know about it as they had no clue either


----------



## Jeremy W

ndark said:


> Is this picture a sample of an upcoming feature or is this available now?


Upcoming.


Steve Robertson said:


> If it wasn't for AVS or this site I would not have known anything about this feature they should have sent a message out.


It's been in testing. They've started announcing it via a small image when you tune to a ScoreGuide channel.


----------



## GodisGreat79

I am a huge College and Pro football fan so come Early September this feature will get used alot on my TV.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Jeremy W said:


> Upcoming.
> 
> It's been in testing. They've started announcing it via a small image when you tune to a ScoreGuide channel.


I haven't seen the image on my tv maybe they are still getting the message out.

All I know is I think this one of the best things D* has added in a long time

I wonder if Earl did this???


----------



## Jeremy W

Steve Robertson said:


> I wonder if Earl did this???


Highly doubtful. This isn't Earl's area of expertise.


----------



## loudo

Steve Robertson said:


> Agreed
> 
> If it wasn't for AVS or this site I would not have known anything about this feature they should have sent a message out. I just let a couple of people here at work know about it as they had no clue either


Actually the first time I noticed it, was went I went to FSFL, and the message popped up on the screen about it, saying to hit the red button, to access it.


----------



## Steve Robertson

loudo said:


> Actually the first time I noticed it, was went I went to FSFL, and the message popped up on the screen about it, saying to hit the red button, to access it.


Like I said I have not seen any pop ups yet and maybe they are still getting the word out.


----------



## Jeremy W

Steve Robertson said:


> Like I said I have not seen any pop ups yet and maybe they are still getting the word out.


I don't know what you mean by "getting the word out." Tune to ESPN right now, and you'll see a pop up.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Steve Robertson said:


> Like I said I have not seen any pop ups yet and maybe they are still getting the word out.


Check 206. Last night I had a pop-up in the bottom left... and just now, there was a quick pop-up in the bottom right... (it was only there for ~3 seconds)


----------



## Jeremy W

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Check 206. Last night I had a pop-up in the bottom left... and just now, there was a quick pop-up in the bottom right... (it was only there for ~3 seconds)


The full image in the bottom left will only come up once. After that, it's just the small one in the bottom right.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Like I said as of last night no pop ups maybe today I will check at lunch and see if the pop ups are now there


----------



## Athlon646464

I had a pop-up last night.......

(On NESN-HD)

:hurah:


----------



## Steve Robertson

Athlon646464 said:


> I had a pop-up last night.......
> 
> (On NESN-HD)
> 
> :hurah:


I was watching NESN as well and had nothing pop up that indicated this new service very strange maybe my box needs another reboot


----------



## Athlon646464

Steve Robertson said:


> I was watching NESN as well and had nothing pop up that indicated this new service very strange maybe my box needs another reboot


It's only there for a few seconds when you first tune to the channel.

:coolglass


----------



## Steve Robertson

Ok when I go home at lunch I will take a look and report back


----------



## Jeremy W

Steve Robertson said:


> Ok when I go home at lunch I will take a look and report back


Be sure it look in the bottom right corner. It's easy to miss.


----------



## Drew2k

Steve Robertson said:


> Agreed
> 
> If it wasn't for AVS or this site I would not have known anything about this feature they should have sent a message out. I just let a couple of people here at work know about it as they had no clue either


I was notified via email - I had subscribed to DIRECTV's investor alerts.

You are subscribed to The DIRECTV Group, Inc. Investor Relations'' e-mail alerts as xxxxxx

*Subject: *DIRECTV ScoreGuide(TM) Provides Sports Fans with the Ultimate Navigation Tool at the Push of a Button
*From: *[email protected]
*Sent: *Mon 4/27/2009 11:19 AM

EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Apr 27, 2009 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- The little red button on the DIRECTV remote is about to come up big for sports fans. 



That's how DIRECTV customers with advanced receivers will activate ScoreGuide(TM), a new on-screen feature of DIRECTV's industry-leading program guide. Launched today, ScoreGuide enables fans to easily track scores and start times of major sporting events, see a list of channels carrying each event and tune directly to those channels. 
Viewers will be alerted to ScoreGuide by a small on-screen icon and have access to the new feature on more than 200 DIRECTV sports channels, including regional sports networks, DIRECTV sports subscription channels (channels 700-799), and national cable networks that primarily cover sports. 



ScoreGuide, offered compliments of DIRECTV, displays a lineup of sporting events in progress, as well as upcoming daily and weekly events. ScoreGuide also provides DIRECTV channel numbers associated with each of the events and allows customers to tune to those specific channels with the push of a button on their remote control. 
ScoreGuide can be minimized to show just one game at a time, and if a viewer chooses, can also be left open as a visual means of tracking a specific game. Each day presents a new schedule of daily events, and weekly events are updated every Thursday. 
Sports on ScoreGuide will include: NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, top 25 college football and basketball, tennis (men's and women's Grand Slam event quarterfinals and later rounds), golf (PGA Tour majors) and next season, NASCAR(R). 



DIRECTV has been a front-runner in the development of advanced television features and services, including its popular NFL SUNDAY TICKET(TM) SuperFan(R), MEGA MARCH MADNESS(R) and NASCAR HotPass(TM) services. The nation's No. 1 satellite TV service also offers exclusive interactive services for the world's most popular annual sports events, including golf's four majors and tennis' four Grand Slam events. The development of ScoreGuide -- a first for television -- is simply another in the long line of technical innovations from DIRECTV. 

*About DIRECTV, Inc.*
DIRECTV, Inc. (NASDAQ:DTV - News), the nation's No. 1 satellite TV service, presents the finest television experience available to more than 17.6 million customers in the United States and is leading the HD revolution with more than 130 HD channels. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy access to over 265 channels of 100% digital picture and sound, exclusive programming, industry-leading customer satisfaction (which has surpassed national cable companies for eight years running) and superior technologies that include advanced DVR and HD-DVR services and the most state-of-the-art interactive sports packages available anywhere. For the most up-to-date information on DIRECTV, please call 1-800-DIRECTV or visit www.directv.com. 
SOURCE: DIRECTV, Inc. 
DIRECTV, Inc.
Robert Mercer
310-964-4683Copyright Business Wire 2009


----------



## Casey21

I use a Harmony - will I just need to update my Harmony to see that available option (scoreguide) and map it to my remote OR will it already work on my Harmony without the update?


----------



## dbmaven

Since it uses the "RED" button to activate it, if you already have that mapped on the Harmony it should work without any changes.

One thing that I don't like is that this new "interactive feature" disables the ability to activate media share on all channels with Score Guide enabled.

I used to put a game on, with music as a 'background'. Now I can't do that.
Certainly not the end of the world - but really annoying.....


----------



## Casey21

Thanks, dbmaven - that helps! Yeh, that is a bummer with media share - I don't use it but it's always a bit stinky when you're used to doing a certain activity and then it goes away.


----------



## eaddict

..and it almost worked. I started watching the basketball game on TNT. kept trying the red button for about 10 minutes. Switched over to something in ESPNHD (hockey if I recall) and the button started to work. So... I looked through the scores, saw the game score for the game on TNT and selected to watch it. Lost the ability to use the ScoreGuide again...

So apparently it is sometimes one way. Almost useful.


----------



## Athlon646464

eaddict said:


> ..and it almost worked. I started watching the basketball game on TNT. kept trying the red button for about 10 minutes. Switched over to something in ESPNHD (hockey if I recall) and the button started to work. So... I looked through the scores, saw the game score for the game on TNT and selected to watch it. Lost the ability to use the ScoreGuide again...
> 
> So apparently it is sometimes one way. Almost useful.


I could be wrong, but I don't think it's active on TNT. It's only active on many of the 'full time' sports channels for now.........


----------



## mva5580

It works but the last few days I've definitely noticed my receiver isn't as responsive to my remote presses. Never had this issue in the past and the only "change" to my setup is this new feature in the receiver. Sometimes it'll work as normal but it definitely happens enough for me to notice it.


----------



## Lee L

Well, I said it before in the other thread. I like the feature, but do not like the fact that they are doing popups for it. There should be a way to disable them in teh setup menu. I figure once the thing pops up a few times or even once, the user knows about it, right?


----------



## guffy1

Lee L said:


> Well, I said it before in the other thread. I like the feature, but do not like the fact that they are doing popups for it. There should be a way to disable them in teh setup menu. I figure once the thing pops up a few times or even once, the user knows about it, right?


I agree, I am finding the pop up that appears everytime I switch to a full time sports channel really annoying. Especially since I will not be using the score guide hardly ever, if at all.


----------



## tonyd79

mva5580 said:


> It works but the last few days I've definitely noticed my receiver isn't as responsive to my remote presses. Never had this issue in the past and the only "change" to my setup is this new feature in the receiver. Sometimes it'll work as normal but it definitely happens enough for me to notice it.


Some functions don't work when an interactive layer is active. Like INFO. Hit the exit or clear button on your remote to get rid of the interactive layer. You will then notice responsiveness again. If you want teh scoreguide back, you have to change channels or hit the guide button and rechoose the program you are watching.


----------



## tonyd79

Lee L said:


> Well, I said it before in the other thread. I like the feature, but do not like the fact that they are doing popups for it. There should be a way to disable them in teh setup menu. I figure once the thing pops up a few times or even once, the user knows about it, right?


Often the popup is benign. I don't like the big one with the picture of the remote but the little one that just has a red button and the tip on it are fine. No more an issue than the banner showing up when you change channels.


----------



## pdawg17

Jeremy W said:


> Like I said in the other thread, it won't be via the red button when it's available on all channels. I'll just leave this image here...


I've tried it the way your picture shows and it is MUCH slower to respond...the red button is much quicker...I'd love it to be available as your picture shows so there is no pop-up but currently it is way too slow...


----------



## loudo

One of my neighbors was just over here and we got to talking about TV. He has the lame local cable and was telling me they had Travel Channel HD, which many of us are wanting real bad. I had to come back with something, so I turned the TV and my HR20 and showed him ScoreGuide. He was impressed with it, and said that the cable company better come out with something like that soon, or he would be looking into DirecTV.


----------



## Jeremy W

pdawg17 said:


> I've tried it the way your picture shows and it is MUCH slower to respond


I don't understand what you're talking about. That method is not available yet.


----------



## Wisegoat

I was watching the Laker game last night on FSN West HD. When I used the Scoreguide at 10:02pm PDT, it was completely out of date. It looked like it stopped updating around 3pm. I was looking forward to using it to watch the end of the Ducks game while keeping an eye on the Lakers trying to lose the game. Instead it was completely worthless. 

If this thing is not realtime, it is unusable. I have a computer that can tell me scores a lot faster.


----------



## Joshua2009

p010ne said:


> TVapps/Widgets are activated via the right arrow tap (NOT red button tap!); however, doubt if they can both be active at the same time?:sure:


What are TVapps?


----------



## Jeremy W

Joshua2009 said:


> What are TVapps?


An upcoming feature.


----------



## pdawg17

Jeremy W said:


> An upcoming feature.


This upcoming feature is what I am talking about...you are not the only one that has access to that you know


----------



## cadet502

I'm still confused about "losing" other capabilities. I've seen the issue where you can't launch media share from an interactive channel, PITA but not a big deal. 
On my HR20-700, I am currently tuned to VS for the hockey game. I can bring up Scoreguide, and any of the other overlays, INFO, Yellow, Blue, with no problem. I can clear scoreguide, and the INFO, Yellow and Blue still work. Am I just lucky, or is there a sequence that screws things up?


----------



## raott

tonyd79 said:


> Some functions don't work when an interactive layer is active. Like INFO. Hit the exit or clear button on your remote to get rid of the interactive layer. You will then notice responsiveness again. If you want teh scoreguide back, you have to change channels or hit the guide button and rechoose the program you are watching.


"Exit" does not appear to totally clear the interactive layer for scoreguide (or at least the media share app doesn't know its clear) because you cannot use media share on any of the sports channels even after hitting exit.


----------



## Jeremy W

pdawg17 said:


> This upcoming feature is what I am talking about...you are not the only one that has access to that you know


I'm well aware that I'm not the only one, I just wasn't aware that it was actually working.


----------



## pdawg17

Jeremy W said:


> I'm well aware that I'm not the only one, I just wasn't aware that it was actually working.


Oh...I see what you mean...yes - last night I was able to find it...it won't show up in "recently added"...pick "show all" or whatever that option is and then scroll down for a bit...it's there...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

This is a really cool feature, I like how it lists all of the different channels the game is on. I wish they could get it working on TNT and the locals when they have sports on them.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Well mine is finally working the way it is supposed to. I am now getting the pop ups and have no problems at all like I did on Monday night.

I love this feature


----------



## SamC

As I post right now, the guide on the SD channels has reset to today's games, but but the HD guide is stuck with the scores at about 11 last night.


----------



## braven

This is one sweet feature.

Keep 'em coming DIRECTV!


----------



## Gary*W*

Scoreguide is really cool but I'd like to see MLS scores added.


----------



## dcowboy7

Last nite the Devils game was on MSG+ 635 but it didnt have that channel in the "channels the game is on" list.


----------



## pfp

dcowboy7 said:


> Last nite the Devils game was on MSG+ 635 but it didnt have that channel in the "channels the game is on" list.


I think the NHL playoffs are generally messed up with VS and their "exclusive" rights for two games on at the same. The other night they had the sharks/ducks game in the schedule but were actually showing the Chicago/Calgary game.


----------



## SteveK2

Very, very nice & useful feature for those of us who track multiple games/sports. Not quite as good as picture-in-picture, but still a welcome addition.

It seems to be quick, responsive, and very up-to-the-minute.


----------



## sr6376

Very nice feature. Nice to keep track of how bad the Yank's are losing while I'm watching the Red Sox play!!!


----------



## redsoxfan26

sr6376 said:


> Very nice feature. Nice to keep track of how bad the Yank's are losing while I'm watching the Red Sox play!!!


+1


----------



## deweybroncos

This is one very neat, useful feature! I like the fact that it shows what channel the games are on, as well as the scores. Picture in picture next?


----------



## tuskvt

FmrNYkr said:


> The score update-"watch now" button feature is cool, but it forces wide screen on standard def programs. I have 2 H20-100 receivers & 1 H20-600.
> 
> I've tried to defeat this in the tv menus, but I cannot get the tv's to not recognize the w/s command from D*.
> 
> I refuse to watch them on my 16X9 Sony's.
> 
> D* giveith and takeith away.


I have the opposite problem. I have a HD H21-200 receiver and Toshiba HD 4:3 standard aspect ratio TV. When I am watching HD wide-screen sports programming on a channel that has ScoreGuide enabled (i.e. NESN), my image is stretched vertically (distorted). Pressing the Format button on the remote has no affect, but when I press Exit the picture goes back to wide-screen.

Before I discovered that it was related to ScoreGuide and the Exit button 'workaround', I had called DirecTV a couple times to complain. They acknowledge it was an issue they were aware of and are working on it. The second time I complained they offered me 3 months of free HD Extra.

The feature is cool, but they need to fix the formatting problems.

-Scott


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Why can't this be on TNT during the NBA playoffs?


----------



## loudo

theratpatrol said:


> Why can't this be on TNT during the NBA playoffs?


From the press release it sounds like they will only be on Sports Channels, meaning full time ones.


----------



## EricG

loudo said:


> From the press release it sounds like they will only be on Sports Channels, meaning full time ones.


To me, that defeats the purpose of an interactive score guide. I want to be able to watch NON-Sports channels and programs like House MD, or Law and Order on any channel and keep up to the minute on sports scores.
C'mon DirecTV, get this working on ALL channels at any time.


----------



## dcowboy7

EricG said:


> C'mon DirecTV, get this working on ALL channels at any time.


per a previous post it eventually will:

"....it will be available on all channels, just not via the red button. It will require Internet access, and it will only work on the H2x (excluding H20) and HR2x."


----------



## RaMMaN

I dont like it on my H20-100
it pops up a lot and since they added it my box is slow

I want to know if there is a way to turn it off


----------



## Jeremy W

RaMMaN said:


> I want to know if there is a way to turn it off


Nope.


----------



## JDubbs413

Awesome addition DirecTV. I love it.


----------



## Piratefan98

So far, I don't like it. I would love to be able to turn it off.

Scores are nice, but all the bugs, limited funcitionality of certain buttons, glacially slow response timesto switching channels, etc. make it a dud for me.

Note to DirecTV .... it would be nice to test drive these things a bit before flinging them on everyone.

Jeff


----------



## jerseyreef

I think it's great! I can easily move between sporting events just by going to the channel sub section under each score. Beats the "mix" channel by a long shot...

Two thumbs up....

Thanks,

- JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## Surveyor40

Awesome feature, caught myself using Scoreguide on Comcast Sportsnet Chicago this week. Way to go D*.


----------



## Blitz68

Great feature.... but I found a flaw.

If you have it up and hit EXIT on the remote you cannot bring it up again unless you tune to another channel and back.


----------



## Drew2k

Blitz68 said:


> Great feature.... but I found a flaw.
> 
> If you have it up and hit EXIT on the remote you cannot bring it up again unless you tune to another channel and back.


You can just toggle GUIDE open and closed to reload ScoreGuide, so you won't even lose the buffer if you're using a DVR.


----------



## bonscott87

This is a nice feature.

But media share won't work with it. Please fix this because now media share won't work on half the channels out there it seems as any Interactive channel blocks it. As more and more interactive stuff rolls out it will get to the point that media share won't work at all.


----------



## dcowboy7

Blitz68 said:


> Great feature.... but I found a flaw.
> 
> If you have it up and hit EXIT on the remote you cannot bring it up again unless you tune to another channel and back.


Dont hit EXIT. :lol:


----------



## xzi

Blitz68 said:


> Great feature.... but I found a flaw.
> 
> If you have it up and hit EXIT on the remote you cannot bring it up again unless you tune to another channel and back.


Ya this has been true of all DIRECTV interactive stuff on a channel since I've used it.


----------



## bayrider

I hate the scoreguide. The receiver renders useless for a good 2-3 seconds until the box shows up at the bottom of the screen and only then does the receiver respond to my inputs, and it does this both for my R15 and my H20. This is especially annoying when someone like myself likes to flip through the many different games during the day.


----------



## vansmack

Great feature, but there should be a little more thought put into which channels it's available on.

One channel in particular is the MLB Mix Channel (720-1). Now with Scoreguide added to it, I can't use the arrows to change the audio of the games I want to listen to. I only get the audio from the first game, and the scoreguide is a little redindant seeing as how the score of nearly every game is already displayed on the screen.


----------



## Drew2k

vansmack said:


> Great feature, but there should be a little more thought put into which channels it's available on.
> 
> One channel in particular is the MLB Mix Channel (720-1). Now with Scoreguide added to it, I can't use the arrows to change the audio of the games I want to listen to. I only get the audio from the first game, and the scoreguide is a little redindant seeing as how the score of nearly every game is already displayed on the screen.


I'm not sure if this is now universal on all receivers, but give this a shot: Press EXIT at any time when the Scoreguide feature has taken control. This disables the interactive app (ScoreGuide) so that you can do things like change audio options.

If you want to enable ScoreGuide again, just hit GUIDE and EXIT. When you return to the live channel, ScoreGuide will be reloaded.


----------



## Jeremy W

Drew2k said:


> I'm not sure if this is now universal on all receivers, but give this a shot: Press EXIT at any time when the Scoreguide feature has taken control. This disables the interactive app (ScoreGuide) so that you can do things like change audio options.


I can't say for sure, but that would probably disable the interactive app running the mix channel as well.

On my receivers, ScoreGuide doesn't interfere with the mix channel interactive features at all. I suspect vansmack is having the problem on an H2x, which is known for interactive issues. DirecTV is working on them, though.


----------



## vansmack

Jeremy W said:


> I can't say for sure, but that would probably disable the interactive app running the mix channel as well.
> 
> On my receivers, ScoreGuide doesn't interfere with the mix channel interactive features at all. I suspect vansmack is having the problem on an H2x, which is known for interactive issues. DirecTV is working on them, though.


Right in the first instance (I never get the yellow box around the first game to be able to change the audio, even after hitting exit, on 720-1).

Wrong in the second instance (HR22-100).


----------



## Jeremy W

vansmack said:


> Wrong in the second instance (HR22-100).


That's interesting. You should probably report that as an issue.


----------



## plainsman

last couple of days I get audio glitches on my HD shows and this really annoying 'scoreguide' popup ...

In what universe is it sane to put a popup out there and assume everyone wants it.

If you like it, fine -- but to implement it w/o a way to turn it off is stunningly dimwitted.


----------



## JoeS

Any chance COLLEGE games would be added?

I know it would be hard but in the fall it would be great to see that feature ESPECIALLY to see what football games are on what channels.


----------



## Athlon646464

plainsman said:


> In what universe is it sane to put a popup out there and assume everyone wants it.
> 
> If you like it, fine -- but to implement it w/o a way to turn it off is stunningly dimwitted.


Uh, you don't have to use it...

You could say that about _any_ of the DVR's features that you cannot turn off, and there are many of them. I just choose to not use the ones that do not interest me.


----------



## Drew2k

plainsman said:


> In what universe is it sane to put a popup out there and assume everyone wants it.
> 
> If you like it, fine -- but to implement it w/o a way to turn it off is stunningly dimwitted.


DIRECTV is wise to provide new features that a segment of its customer base indeed wants and uses, as innovation keeps DIRECTV competitive and retains existing customers and attracts new customers.

DIRECTV also provides a way to turn off the interactive app - simply press EXIT when you see the tiny "score guide" pop-up notification and it will be turned off while you do not navigate away from the channel in full screen.


----------



## Jeremy W

Drew2k said:


> DIRECTV also provides a way to turn off the interactive app - simply press EXIT when you see the tiny "score guide" pop-up notification and it will be turned off while you do not navigate away from the channel in full screen.


I love ScoreGuide, but let's not pretend that's an ideal solution for the people who want a way to disable it.


----------



## Drew2k

Jeremy W said:


> I love ScoreGuide, but let's not pretend that's an ideal solution for the people who want a way to disable it.


I never said it was ideal, I only offered a way to temporarily disable it.


----------



## vansmack

vansmack said:


> One channel in particular is the MLB Mix Channel (720-1). Now with Scoreguide added to it, I can't use the arrows to change the audio of the games I want to listen to. I only get the audio from the first game, and the scoreguide is a little redindant seeing as how the score of nearly every game is already displayed on the screen.


This has been fixed. Thank you DirecTV.


----------



## dcowboy7

JoeS said:


> Any chance COLLEGE games would be added?
> 
> I know it would be hard but in the fall it would be great to see that feature ESPECIALLY to see what football games are on what channels.


It will track the top 25 teams (i guess by AP Poll) in college football & basketball.


----------



## SamC

dcowboy7 said:


> It will track the top 25 teams (i guess by AP Poll) in college football & basketball.


That is a terriable idea.

Almost all top 25 football games are on TV in the first place. All you have to do is tune to the channel involved. Top 25 basketball (and the few untelevised football games) are repeated often on ESPN's bottom line and similar such things from other providers.

The guide, and I have no idea what the capicity is, should go at least as deep in football as all BcS games, plus CUSA and the MWC, if not all of Div I.

Also, NASCAR is a sport (please lets not go off on a tangent on that well covered subject). The guide should cover it, and TNT is a sports channel, when covering it, or the NBA, golf or what ever.

To me, on a Sunday, it should have who won the car race, who won the golf, and who won the tennis, as a matter of course.


----------



## dcowboy7

SamC said:


> That is a terriable idea.
> 
> Almost all top 25 football games are on TV in the first place. All you have to do is tune to the channel involved. Top 25 basketball (and the few untelevised football games) are repeated often on ESPN's bottom line and similar such things from other providers.
> 
> The guide, and I have no idea what the capicity is, should go at least as deep in football as all BcS games, plus CUSA and the MWC, if not all of Div I.
> 
> Also, NASCAR is a sport (please lets not go off on a tangent on that well covered subject). The guide should cover it, and TNT is a sports channel, when covering it, or the NBA, golf or what ever.
> 
> To me, on a Sunday, it should have who won the car race, who won the golf, and who won the tennis, as a matter of course.


They are gonna do nascar starting next year....i had already posted what they will do:

"Sports on ScoreGuide will include: NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, top 25 college football and basketball, tennis (men's and women's Grand Slam event quarterfinals and later rounds), golf (PGA Tour majors) and next season, NASCAR®."


----------



## Jeremy W

SamC said:


> That is a terriable idea.
> 
> Almost all top 25 football games are on TV in the first place.


The whole point of ScoreGuide is to point out stuff that's *on TV*.


----------



## loudo

Jeremy W said:


> The whole point of ScoreGuide is to point out stuff that's *on TV*.


That is for sure. For us sports junkies, it is the easiest way to find live sports.


----------



## Crow159

I tried to use ScoreGuide last night on our local CBS and NBC for the hockey and basketball games. It would not come up since those channels are not "Sports" channels. 

I hope that maybe they will allow it to be accessed on any channel. It would be great to be watching anything on any channel and be able to open up the ScoreGuide to check the scores without forcing the family to change the channel.

I love this feature and with a few minor changes it will be, for me, perfect.


----------



## Jeremy W

Crow159 said:


> I hope that maybe they will allow it to be accessed on any channel.


ScoreGuide and much more will be accessible from any channel on receivers that can connect to the Internet.


----------



## tuskvt

tuskvt said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have a HD H21-200 receiver and Toshiba HD 4:3 standard aspect ratio TV. When I am watching HD wide-screen sports programming on a channel that has ScoreGuide enabled (i.e. NESN), my image is stretched vertically (distorted). Pressing the Format button on the remote has no affect, but when I press Exit the picture goes back to wide-screen.
> 
> Before I discovered that it was related to ScoreGuide and the Exit button 'workaround', I had called DirecTV a couple times to complain. They acknowledge it was an issue they were aware of and are working on it. The second time I complained they offered me 3 months of free HD Extra.
> 
> The feature is cool, but they need to fix the formatting problems.
> 
> -Scott


My HD H21-200 received got an update today and now the format/aspect ratio is working correctly! Menu's still seem a little slow, but overall I'm much happier. Just wish it didn't take them so long to solve!

-Scott


----------



## Jeremy W

tuskvt said:


> Just wish it didn't take them so long to solve!


It doesn't look like it, but the update was actually quite massive. Your H21 is essentially running completely different software than it was before. The only thing that hasn't changed is the way it looks.


----------



## pablo

The issue where the blue button is unresponsive and the overall UI is very slow still hasn't been fixed on my non-DVR receiver


----------



## veryoldschool

I just wish there was a way to turn scoreguide off.
It does slowdown the performance.
If you want it, fine then turn it on [default] and if you don't, please give us the option to turn the @#$%# thing off. :nono2:


----------



## Avder

What I would like is an option to select what sportsleagues get their scores pulled and the order that the leagues appear. I have no interest in the NBA or NASCAR but they keep showing up every time I hit the red button so look at my NHL scores 

Also it would be nice if I wouldnt have to open and close the guide after closing the scoreguide to get it to work again.


----------



## pablo

In other words, it'd be nice if it _worked_...


----------



## Castlebill

4 NHL games tonight and Scoreguide was wrong or incomplete on all 4. Showed 3 of the games as not being on Center Ice channels and only 1 of 3 channels on the other. Somebody's not doing their job.


----------



## loudclapper

I am confused about what leagues they have decided to show the scores for.
No MLS, we have EPL and LA LIGA scores.


----------

